Ask HN: alternatives to Upwork (previously Elance) for freelancing? - MrBra
======
MrBra
Upwork has lately become a big PITA, banning freelancers for "not generating
enough profit".

Please check comments at [https://screenshotmonitor.com/blog/upwork-vs-
freelancer-cont...](https://screenshotmonitor.com/blog/upwork-vs-freelancer-
contractors-perspective/)

What freelancing platform can you advice as an alternative, or which one are
you using?

